#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Его Святейшество Пандито Хамбо лама

## Дифо

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!

22 июля 2011 года дид Хамбо лама (заместителm Хамбо ламы) по Республике Бурятия Дагба Очиров в интервью Александру Махачкееву (Источник: Еженедельник "Информ Полис") назвал Пандито Хамбо ламу "Его Святейшество Пандито Хамбо лама"  -> http://buddhist.ru/news/3065-osobenn...skogo-buddizma

Ранее (1998 год) к Нему обращались Ваше Преосвященство...

 Подскажите, что изменилось? Или Александр Махачкеев ошибся, перепутал обращения?

 С уважением Дифо

----------


## Дондог

Очень странный вопрос.
Вообще-то Ваше Святейшество, Ваше Преосвященство, Преподобие и т д. - христианские титулы. К тибетским, тайским или тайваньским учителям их применяют просто по аналогии.

 Никакого официального стандарта здесь нет.

----------

Дифо (23.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Почему нет-то? Есть иерархия. Можно провести параллели. Если Пандито Хамбо лама - Святейшество, то значит сравнялся с Далай Ламой. Потому я и сказал, что был священником, стал святым  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> 22 июля 2011 года дид Хамбо лама (заместителm Хамбо ламы) по Республике Бурятия Дагба Очиров в интервью Александру Махачкееву (Источник: Еженедельник "Информ Полис") назвал Пандито Хамбо ламу "Его Святейшество Пандито Хамбо лама"  -> http://buddhist.ru/news/3065-osobenn...skogo-buddizma
> 
> Ранее (1998 год) к Нему обращались Ваше Преосвященство...
> 
>  Подскажите, что изменилось? Или Александр Махачкеев ошибся, перепутал обращения?
> 
>  С уважением Дифо


Я с этим вопросом разбирался (насчёт параллелей), когда была необходимость писать Хамбо-ламе.
Обращение "ваше святейшество" не совсем правильно, потому что:
1. Это обращение к патриарху. А Хамбо-лама не возглавляет  всю буддийскую общину России. Он - глава никаи. Плюс, в иерархии гелуг "Ваше святейшество" было бы уместно применять либо к Далай-ламе, как к признанному лидеру тибетского буддизма, либо к Гандентри Ринпоче, как главе Гелуг. Хамбо-лама, опять же, Гелуг не возглавляет.

2. Облащение "ваше высокопреосвящество" - это обращение к архиепископам, митрополитам или кардиналам. Оно бы подошло в случае если бы ТБСР была в составе тибетской Гелуг. Но де факто и де юре ТБСР - самостоятельная организация.

В итоге пришёл к выводу, что для обращения к Хамбо-ламе подходит "ваше блаженство", "блаженнейший". Это соответствует  афтокефальному митрополиту, чей статус наиболее близок для Хамбо-ламы.

----------

Jamtso (24.07.2011), Аминадав (25.07.2011), Артем Тараненко (23.07.2011), Денис Евгеньев (24.07.2011), Дифо (23.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> В итоге пришёл к выводу, что для обращения к Хамбо-ламе подходит "ваше блаженство", "блаженнейший". Это соответствует  афтокефальному митрополиту, чей статус наиболее близок для Хамбо-ламы.


В контексте буддизма данное название будет покруче "Преосвященства". Что еще за блаженнейший? Реализовавший единство блаженства и анатмана?

----------


## Топпер

> В контексте буддизма данное название будет покруче "Преосвященства". Что еще за блаженнейший? Реализовавший единство блаженства и анатмана?


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Всё-таки если мы говорим о христианских соответствиях, то должно быть "блаженнейшему Хамбо-ламе ТБСР Д.Аюшееву"

----------


## Борис Оширов

для разнообразия "параллелей",  :Smilie:  официальное обращение к греческому Константинопольскому патриарху: "его божественное всесвятейшество".
Гурудэв = "божественному"???

----------


## Dron

> Всё-таки если мы говорим о христианских соответствиях, то должно быть "блаженнейшему Хамбо-ламе ТБСР Д.Аюшееву"


Нет. Давайте говорить о санскритских соответствиях. Блаженство- суккха. Блаженный как будет? Суккханда?

----------


## Топпер

При чём здесь санскритские соответствия, когда мы совершенно о другом говорим?

----------


## Dron

При том, что надо как то отразить уникальность ситуации. Результаты коллективных изысканий можно будет перевести на бурятский и присовокупить к титулу уже имеющемуся, компренде?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> При том, что надо как то отразить уникальность ситуации. Результаты коллективных изысканий можно будет перевести на бурятский и присовокупить к титулу уже имеющемуся, компренде?


Ну так учите бурятский и обращайтесь к нему как подобает - лама-ла

----------


## Дондог

> Ну так учите бурятский и обращайтесь к нему как подобает - лама-ла


Это не по-бурятски.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Лама ла это по тибетски, по бурятски обращение к нему будет Ламбгай. Именно так принято обращаться к Хамбо Ламам. Если просто монах - то Ламхай.

----------

Вова Л. (24.07.2011)

----------

